# Sig SP2009 locking back issues



## MrFission (Jul 3, 2015)

I recently disassembled and cleaned my Sig SP2009. I rebuilt and ran through dry drills to ensure functionality. I then took it to the range. Every time I fired the weapon, it locked back as if it was on an empty mag, although there was a round in the mag ready to be fed. Obviously something didn't get lined up right on reassembly, BUT I took it apart again, checked everything in case something was bent, reassembled and the issue persist. Next step is to send it back up to Exeter NH unless there is something I am missing. Really enjoy this weapon, good carry piece and just like my other Sig's a very dependable and accurate shooter.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

Just curious, does the slide lock back when pulling the slide to the rear without a mag inserted?

If not, have you tried more than one magazine?

Sounds like a slide catch/slide catch spring or mag/follower issue from what you're describing. Just a guess though.

Did you remove/reinstall the locking insert?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

The Slide Catch Lever Spring would be something to make sure is properly installed or to take a close look at.


----------

